# Walking Advice My Puppy Wont Walk



## ApricotAlfie (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I need some walking advice my 11 week old puppy just dose not seem to want to walk outside .

He has so much energy and is a confident and playful little thing but as soon as we try to walk him he doesn't want to know. We are using a harness that seems to fit fine and doesn't bother him too much we have tried a collar and lead that he really doesn't like. 

As soon as we start walking he will just sit or lay down and not want to go anywhere we have managed a few times to get him to the bottom of the road using toys and treats as rewards but he just doesn't like walking he dose not ever run ahead or seem interested but indoors and in the garden he will run riot. 

can anyone help ??


----------



## montys mum (Mar 13, 2013)

I was given some very good advice on this site to help with walking a very scared puppy and my monty is slowly getting better.
I have to take monty away from our house (either carry or go in car) if he can see our house he just wants to go home!
I use treats to encourage him to move
If he lays down its usually because he has seen or heard something that has scared him so i let him take his time and stroke and talk to him.
Today i took him to the park very early so it was quiet and he seemed to enjoy it and was wagging him tail until a large dog ran over and pinned him to the ground i picked him up and he was shaking it did not do much to encourage him that walking is fun!
Good luck
Lisa


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

We had this with Billy at exactly the same age and I asked for tips on here back then. The best ones were:
1. When he did it we would squeal 'come on Billy' then start to run a few steps which got him moving again.
2. Have someone walk in front - best if you have kids with you!
Also as has been said try taking your pup away from home before your walk. We did all of these and this phase only lasted a few weeks.
Billy is 20 months now and loves his walks! Good luck


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Samson was the same too! He really didn't like it but i just really took my time with him and let him have a really good smell around so he would get used to the strange smells. I would carry him a little way too to get used to the noise of the road feeling safe in my arms before i would put him down. I would try and do the same mini walk over and over so he started to get confident with where he was and where he was going and then when he'd reach that stage i would slightly increase the walk with adding another road in. I would only go to the end of my road at first and back until he was happy.
Let him do it at his own pace and he will soon get it and love it.
Samson loooves going for walks now and we can go on some really long walks but at first i thought it would never happen.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## kippaxlady (Feb 19, 2013)

We got Wilf 4 days ago and found this on day 1. Yesterday we went for a walk with another adult Cockapoo and it seems to have done the trick. He trotted behind for for a fair distance very happily. Today we have been on two walks around the block and aside from stopping to sniff and eat everything he shouldn't he's walked happily. Try to entice him with a treat, borrow some children or walk with another dog.


----------

